
Mozilla's new Firefox extension keeps Facebook locked in its own sandbox - artsandsci
https://www.techradar.com/news/mozillas-new-firefox-extension-keeps-facebook-locked-in-its-own-sandbox
======
borncrusader
This is interesting. I was thinking about sandbox environments for various
uses and this helped me realize that Firefox had containers support. I've been
a heavy Firefox user in the past only to realize that I've been using a lot of
Chrome over the past 3-4 years. More recently I've switched back over to
Firefox thanks to Quantum and Servo!

